# Ardon' gli incensi



## calimero_

Ciao,

potete aiutarmi con questa? Si tratta di una esclamazione, l'ho trovata nel libro. La persona ottiene la notizia del matrimonio e dice questo ("Ardon' gli incensi!"). Cosa significa? 

Mille grazie!


----------



## KEKKUL

Siamo vicini al matrimonio.


----------



## matoupaschat

Potresti spiegare meglio, prego Kekkul?


----------



## KEKKUL

La mia nonna lo diceva quando era imminente un matrimonio, deve riferirsi all'uso dell'incenso in chiesa (nella religione Cattolica Cristiana Romana) in concomitanza alla celebrazione di un matrimonio.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie . 
Piaceva l'opera (lirica), a tua nonna? Questo perché non appena ti avevo fatto la domanda, ho avuto l'idea di cercare su google, e tutti i link rimandano a "Lucia di Lammermoor" di Donizetti...


----------



## KEKKUL

matoupaschat said:


> Grazie .
> Piaceva l'opera (lirica), a tua nonna? Questo perché non appena ti avevo fatto la domanda, ho avuto l'idea di cercare su google, e tutti i link rimandano a "Lucia di Lammermoor" di Donizetti...


La mi' nonna ha vissuto a Firenze, ci sarà un filo conduttore?


----------



## calimero_

Grazie tante  ! Anch'io lo pensavo, che si tratti di una cosa simile (incensio - allusioni alla chiesa).


----------



## matoupaschat

> La mi' nonna ha vissuto a Firenze, ci sarà un filo conduttore?


No, mi chiedevo soltanto se l'espressione esisteva prima dell'opera o se ne trae l'origine.


----------



## Necsus

Da quello che ho potuto vedere, l'espressione sembrerebbe nascere con l'opera di Donizetti (1835).


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, Necsus!


----------



## calimero_

Ho un'altra domanda in relazione con questo tema.

Dopo in testo si menzionano _le tede_  (_Ho detto: ardon' gli incensi, non le tede!_)

Mi potete aiutare ? Non posso definire il significato di questa frase.

GRAZIE


----------



## matoupaschat

In effetti sembra che tu stia leggendo Verga invece che ascoltando Donizetti!
Dal Treccani (CLIC) :
*tèda* s. f. [dal lat. _taeda_, affine al gr. δαΐδα, accus. di δαΐς, che aveva gli stessi sign., der. di δαίω «ardere»], letter. – 

Fiaccola formata da un ramo resinoso, usata nell’antichità in riti sacri e nelle cerimonie nuziali per accompagnare di notte la sposa dalla casa paterna alla casa dello sposo: _delle t. al chiaro Per le contrade ne venìan condotte Dal talamo le spose_ (V. Monti; il _talamo_ è qui la stanza verginale nella casa paterna); _Al chiaror de le t. nuziali_ (Pascoli). 
​Io capisco:

Ardon gli incensi ==> il matrimonio è vicino, l'incenso brucia già in chiesa
Non le tede ==> però, non è ancora fatto, consumato, dato che la sposa non è ancora a casa dello sposo.


----------



## calimero_

Si, è vero, si tratta di un libro di Verga . Dunque, in senso simbolico, questo voul dire - _il matrimonio è vicino, ma non è ancora realizzato?_ Spero di aver capito bene. 

p.s. grazie per link, mi aiuta moltissimo !


----------



## matoupaschat

Di niente!


> Spero di aver capito bene.


Hai capito benissimo quel che ho detto. Comunque sarebbe anche bello avere la conferma di un madrelingua. 

*Necsus, ci sei?*

Un'altra dritta: se fai una ricerca in internet su google, non dimenticarti d'indicare google*.it *

Ciao


----------



## Passante

Sinceramente a meno che non mi metto a leggere il libro se non c'è più contesto si fa fatica (per di più verga è siciliano e spesso le usanze e modi di dire siciliani mi sono ignoti) comunque potrebbe anche essere un figurato che intende:
La grazia è arrivata ma aspettiamo prima di dirlo.
quando uno accende gli incensi o le candele in chiesa spesso è per chiedere qualcosa (una grazia o altra preghiera di soluzione di un problema) da cui se ardono gli incensi potrebbe voler dire che la richiesta di grazia è stata esaudita mentre la seconda parte tenderei a confermare quanto avete trovato.
Solo che due spizzichi di frase e una piccolissima spiega di contesto non è che abbia capito bene.
Gli è arrivata la notizia del matrimonio - detta così sembra che qualcuno si è già sposato e non che deve ancora sposarsi - (casomai doveva dire che si dovrà tenere un matrimonio o simile) ma di chi ? di lui? lo aspettava da tempo? di qualcuno che gli è vicino? senza contesto non è per niente facile


----------



## Necsus

Che dire, Matou? Questi sono i versi di Donizetti da cui ipotizziamo venga l'espressione:

_Un armonia celeste, di, non ascolti? / Ah, l'inno suona di nozze! / Il rito per noi s'appresta! Oh, me felice! / Oh gioia che si sente, e non si dice! _
_Ardon gl'incensi! / Splendon le sacre faci, splendon intorno! / Ecco il ministro! / Porgime la destra! / Oh lieto giorno!_

È evidente che gli incensi sono accesi in chiesa in occasione della cerimonia nuziale. Però Verga scrive:

"Quell'altro sarebbe un matrimonio sbagliato. [...]
"Lei però ha detto _ardon gl'incensi!"_
"Ho detto _gl'incensi, _non ho detto _le tede!" _rispose la contessa col suo risolino ironico. E montò in carrozza.

E dalla storia si evince che il matrimonio tra Velleda e De Marchi, a cui ci si riferisce, non avrà poi luogo. 
Quindi io direi con te che il significato delle parole della contessa Armandi è che il fatto che il matrimonio sia stato annunciato (le trattative poi si areneranno) non vuol dire che verrà celebrato, e Alberto è ancora in tempo per subentrare al rivale. Anche se la differenza nell'utilizzo di _incensi_ e _tede_ non mi pare così marcata.


----------



## calimero_

Passante,

c'è un'ottima corrispondenza tra quello che abbiamo concluso io e matoupaschat, ed il contesto della frase. Sono sicura che questa è la soluzione giusta. Al momento scrivo una tesi di laurea della lingua italiana e voglio ringraziare a tutti, mi avete aiutato molto !



Necsus said:


> E dalla storia si evince che il matrimonio tra Velleda e De Marchi, a cui ci si riferisce, non avrà poi luogo.
> Quindi io direi con te che il significato delle parole della contessa Armandi è che il fatto che il matrimonio sia stato annunciato (le trattative poi si areneranno) non vuol dire che verrà celebrato, e Alberto è ancora in tempo per subentrare al rivale. Anche se la differenza nell'utilizzo di _incensi_ e _tede_ non mi pare così marcata.



esattamente così


----------



## Necsus

Comunque nei due esempi l'espressione non sembra in effetti essere usata esattamente con lo stesso significato.


----------

